# Ghost carp in tank



## tonyharrison (Aug 19, 2007)

if anyone has experience in this area i would appreciate a few pointers, the tank is massive holding about 75 us gallons although it might be 100+ the fish is 3yrs old and always been there from fry. now identified as ghost carp sharing tank with 1 golden tench, 1 shub, 5 small tropical type neons, strange in a cold setup im sure but they thrive and always have, external fluval filter and under substrate type filter powered by air from small air pump, if theres anything not ideal id like to know because they have entertained my family for a while and id love to do the best by them, ghosty feeding from hand is quite something in my book. cheers


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Will tank will quickly become to small for a koi in my eyes. They really prefer to be in a pondm out side. Does he not eat the neons?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

and I have caught ghost carp that have been close to 10lb in weight when fishing, there is every chance they can ge very big


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

They become very big very quickly if given the space. It might be better for them and the other fish in there to separate the koi to allow them more freedom.

Carp always get big. Mine feed out of my hand in my pond, as do various other fish of mine which is quite something. Perhaps getting the other fish out into another tank if you can't do a pond? They do appreciate space and you'll notice the difference.

What do you feed them to make them hand feed? I use prawns, sometimes worms or other tasty treats between their usual pellet/flake diet.

If there's only one then I don't think it'll be too much of a problem, and separating them may not be ideal. Could you show me any pictures so I get an idea for the size of the tank and the other fish in it? I could give better advice that way. Thanks


----------

